

Defense Intelligence Agency sending hundreds more spies overseas - 01PH
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/dia-to-send-hundreds-more-spies-overseas/2012/12/01/97463e4e-399b-11e2-b01f-5f55b193f58f_story.html

======
mtgx
Sounds like mission creep to me. They are getting out of war, so now they have
to find a reason to keep those people employed. What is the point in
replicating the CIA? I thought the country needed budgets cuts to get rid of
the debt or something?

